# Bean Weevils?



## ghostmantis84 (Aug 3, 2008)

Has anyone used bean weevils (callosobruchus maculatus) to feed mantid's, i was told they make a great alternative to fruit flies for the small mantid. Obv. i cannot see the alternative for species that require flying prey ie idlo's etc, but i was tempted to try them out. They are around 2-3mm and feed on black eyed peas, so no where near as smelly as fruit flies (which is a bonus).

Not so sure about the nutritional content but apparently they are easy to breed and in big numbers. :huh:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 3, 2008)

were can u find bean weevils?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2008)

They are probably like the seed weevil, very small and in great numbers in the garden, I have plenty of seed weevils, and haven't tried them yet, maybe I will tomorrow, I think they may be hard shelled though, so if so they may not eat them, if they do eat them, it will be ok, they won't hurt it.


----------



## Birdfly (Aug 4, 2008)

Im trying some for the first time now, they dont appear to be the best thing since fruit flys as they are a bit harder than fruit fly and approx the same size if a different shape.

I think they are a bit big to be exepted by small mantis species in their lower instars and even 1st/2nd instars of larger species could struggle imo but larger than that nymphs will take em with gusto.

Dont throw your fruit flies out though :lol: 

Apparently they can be as big a pest if they get loose in your house as fruit flies can, good flyers.


----------



## ghostmantis84 (Aug 5, 2008)

funnily enough i saw them for sale on virginia cheeseman, just thought id check see if anyone has used them or heard anything bad you know..as it was £3.00 or something for like 150 weevils.


----------

